# Lyft vs. Uber approach to tips...



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm having second thoughts about wanting UBER to add a tips option. My thinking is as follows:

1. With Lyft, you don't know if the passenger left a tip or not, until after you rate them.
2. With Uber you know before you rate them.
3. With Lyft the tips are going to be declared as income.

To me that seems to be worth something. 
Thoughts?


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Doesn't matter at all what you think. Uber is never going to add a tip option. Never.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Lyft takes 20% of the fare for itself. Tips offset half of that..which is nice. Sure, they're taxable, but what are ya gonna do? Only a few people tip me in cash.. mostly those who immigrated here from the Russia/Ukranian region. From my limited discussions with these passengers, I think it's because they were heavy into keeping things untraceable by using cash. 

On the other hand, of the approximately 30 rides I've given to passengers born in India, only 1 (one) has tipped. I suppose their belief in not tipping is culture-driven too.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

I think that tipping is somewhat culturally driven, but hey, YOU ARE IN AMERICA NOW. Tip dammit...


----------



## wethepeople (Oct 10, 2015)

I actually prefer "uber's tipping concept"
Tip cash at the end of sin ride or wait longer in the future because more driver's gonna cancel on you.
Because I'm gonna ONE STAR your greedy pax'ass.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

It's not punishing them. It's rating them. And it's fair to rate non-tipping passengers low and tipping passengers high.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

It's cute how some of y'all still think pax cares about their rating.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It's cute how some of y'all still think pax cares about their rating.


Passengers will only care about their ratings when they stop getting picked up. The benefit is to drivers to know who tips, who doesn't, etc.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

scooterabc said:


> Passengers will only care about their ratings when they stop getting picked up. The benefit is to drivers to know who tips, who doesn't, etc.


The problem is now the passengers can see their rating and start over if they wish.

Drivers, aren't all on page with the rating system in regards to who tips and who doesn't. among other things.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> The problem is now the passengers can see their rating and start over if they wish.
> 
> Drivers, aren't all on page with the rating system in regards to who tips and who doesn't. among other things.


1. How does a passenger "start over"?
2. I agree. It is a problem.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

scooterabc said:


> 1. How does a passenger "start over"?
> 2. I agree. It is a problem.


New Google number
New account
Uber knows this too, since only Google numbers in the US works, or soemthing to that effect I think. Also if one really wants to, there's other ways to grab a new number and thus. Start a new account.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

Rather a pain in the ass for your average consumer... I think only a small fraction of users would flip through google phone numbers in order to start over with Lyft or Uber...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

scooterabc said:


> Rather a pain in the ass for your average consumer... I think only a small fraction of users would flip through google phone numbers in order to start over with Lyft or Uber...


Pain in the arse yea to anyone who doesn't have five minutes to spare, but those who don't, probably don't care about their rating anyways, so back to square one.

I'm not trying to be mean or hard, it's just the basic facts.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It's cute how some of y'all still think pax cares about their rating.


Ily <3


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Rider ratings mean nothing here in the Chicago market because Uber blocks them. 1, 2, 3, 4 or 5... makes no difference.


----------

